
Zimbabwe Shutdown: Government accused of blocking WhatsApp and Facebook - leeeees
https://www.pazimbabwe.com/politics-49811-zimbabwe-shutdown-mnangagwas-government-accused-of-blocking-whatsapp-and-facebook.html
======
ccnafr
Would probably be better if an HN mod could modify the title to clarify this
affects Zimbabwe and not the US.

Real-time RIPE stats:
[https://stat.ripe.net/ZW#tabId=routing](https://stat.ripe.net/ZW#tabId=routing)

This affects more than just Facebook and WhatsAppp, as the article claims.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've reverted the title from the submitted “ISP blocking data access
during Shutdown”.

~~~
mmsimanga
I know this story isn't startup related but it would be good to give it some
front page time (not sure that is possible). Hackers here can suggest ways in
which the people of Zimbabwe can get online and let the world know what is
happening.

~~~
leeeees
Indeed, had been offline for sometime because they had blocked VPN usage as
well

